# BCA members Betta's "Past & Present"



## Diztrbd1

*SO originally I started this thread and it was titled My Bettas "Past & Present. But one of the members came up with a great idea to turn this into a thread for all the members to post photos or vids of their Betta's, even the ones you've had from the past. I'm sure there was another thread for it , but I can't seem to find it. Thanks Roadrunner for the idea. Please feel free to post pix or vids of you Betta. Look forward to seeing them!

And if you haven't already.. come join the Betta group: 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/betta-community-5/*

heres all my Betta's , which all but the first one came from IPU
Haven't named them all yet lol but will soon Hope you enjoy 
this is my first one & you just couldn't ask for a cooler Betta, eats from my hand , let's me pet him lol always has to know why my hand is in the tank, acts like he want to help lol Anyway is Jack:
















Jack passed away Sept 2010  .......RIP Jack

This is the first one I got from IPU. His name is Buddy cause I couldn't come up with a name and always called him Buddy so Buddy it became lol:









Got these Crowntails at the same time:
this one is Billy as in Billy Bad Ass lol cuz he's always flaring and ready for a a fight









this one started off green and morphed to blue:
























he passed from a swim bladder problem

this was my first Double-tail , which died right after getting him home:








last but not least ,here's was his replacement but died too:
















I gave up on double tails after this one died

hope that wasn't too many pix


----------



## BullDog

Never too many pics! 
Some really nice looking bettas! 
RIP your DT  You found a really neat looking one to replace him though!


----------



## Diztrbd1

BullDog said:


> Never too many pics!
> Some really nice looking bettas!
> RIP your DT  You found a really neat looking one to replace him though!


Thanks Bulldog...I have about 1000 pix of these guys now lol As for the replacement one he is very neat looking , but he's not doing too well ,don't have clue whats wrong with him , but if he dies then I give up on the DT's


----------



## BullDog

Lol, I know what you mean! The other day I ended up taking about 200 pictures of my bettas, all in about an hour's time xD But that's what digital cameras are for, right? 

Hope your new DT gets better!


----------



## Diztrbd1

I hear ya , I'm getting 100 pix a day here, especially since I won this 10 mega-pixel Canon PowerShot out of one of them goofy rip ya off games at the mall. Quite the step up from my DXG 5.1 mp camera. Altho I shouldn't call it a rip ya off game as it only cost me about $5 total to win it haha

Hope he get's better too, Im not enjoying the Betta Cemetery I started this week under my balcony.........


----------



## Diztrbd1

*the newest fellas.....

this is Zakk had him since May 2010 , he's quite the character. 
pic of when I brought him home:








current pic, sporting the newly acquired colors:








can see more of him here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/zakk-betta-new-pix-1095/#post11159

This fella I got last week at IPU, haven't named him yet. I had probs with Double tails in the past and swore to not get one again , But I couldn't resist this fella.








can see more of him here:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/one-cool-betta-11775/*


----------



## Diztrbd1

Buddy died for some reason last week. He was the first of many beautiful Betta's I purchased from IPU. Had him a little over a year. Dunno why & probably never will, just happened without any warning. Was very weird as I was sitting in a chair across the room & seen him floating around as he normally does ( upright & just below the surface) except his fins looked damaged. When I got up to check him out , I realized he was dead  Then it hit me ....the night before, I did a "speed feed" during IRT: Deadliest Roads & realized when I had put food in he didn't flinch, thought it funny for a sec but payed no mind as I didn't want to miss my show. When I did realize he was dead, it hit me he was dead the night before. Was really weird he was upright and at the surface like he was still alive & was that way for over 24 hours. Anyway, most know I really love my Betta's so thought I'd share a few pix of him , ...RIP Buddy

























































Sharing some blood worms with Superfrog:








his home:


----------



## roadrunner

I love this thread. What a great idea! Sorry for you lost bettas, I know how you feel.
I'll see if I can get together all my bettas pictures (now and then). Just wondering if it is ok to post them here or should I start another thread?


----------



## Diztrbd1

Thanks Roadrunner. Did a little editing to this thread from my original reply. I think that is a great idea you had and I decided make this a thread for all the members beautiful betta's photo's past and present. Look forward to seeing yours up here as I know you have some gorgeous ones now, so post away! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## BullDog

Sorry to hear about Buddy  So hard to lose a pet, especially suddenly!

I'll post up some of my pics.
This is Morbo, my very first betta.









I love this head-on pic. Sorry I don't have a bigger picture uploaded!


















Next is Pixel, who I still have. Here he is when I first brought him home... He was just a wee little baby 

















Always curious:









His colours have really come in. This one is a couple months after I got him:









And this is what he looks like now:









Next, Engma. Here's an early one of him flaring.









And contemplating eating a shrimp:









And a much more recent one of him in his new tank:


----------



## BullDog

Shortly after I got Enigma (who I initially thought was female), I got Rosemary and Mango to share the 15g. Turns out Enigma and Mango were male, so I had to get another tank 

Rosey, shortly after being put in the 15g









And Mango:









A much more flattering picture of Mango, once he got his own digs:








Mango died just a few weeks ago. He was looking worse and worse for the last couple weeks, and I tried a couple different treatments, but nothing worked.

Rosey, being contemplative:









And showing some of her best colours:









To be honest, I was surprised Rosey outlasted Mango. Rosey has a little pectoral fin (birth defect), and also has swim bladder issues, which I assume is also from a birth defect. But she's still going strong! She always greets me enthusiastically!

And last, but certainly not least, is Marmaduke. Sadly, I only had Marm for a few months, but I think he might have been pretty old when I got him (he was quite big). But he was certainly unlike any of my other bettas!


















I did this close up shot of his eye, which I thought was so cool!









I'm overdue for a water change in the tanks, and I really should take some new pics of everyone! Of course, they usually only flare when the light is out


----------



## roadrunner

Thanx BullDog for sharing. Awesome shots! I was going through my betta pics tonight and I didn't realized that I have so many. I still have to go through some of them, so it may take a while but I'll be posting some soon. My camera is little older so I want to pick the best shots.


----------



## spit.fire

my double tail "tails" (like sonics sidekick) not realizing that he is looking at himself

bought him a few weeks ago because he was only 4.99 and i coudnt say no to a double tail for 4.99


----------



## Diztrbd1

Thanks Bulldog and was sorry to hear about Mango as well. I know you went thru alot to save him. I went thru the same with Jack , who was my fav. but just couldn't save him, but atleast we tried. The eye shot of Marmaduke is cool, what a name btw lol. Sorry to hear he passed as well. Thanks for sharing and those some really great pix of your beautiful Betta's.

Spit.Fire that is one gorgeous double tail, was hoping you'd post a shot of him. Seen him in your avatar picture and obviously it's too small to see his real beauty. $5 ???? what a score! Thanks for sharing


----------



## spit.fire

Diztrbd1 said:


> Thanks Bulldog and was sorry to hear about Mango as well. I know you went thru alot to save him. I went thru the same with Jack , who was my fav. but just couldn't save him, but atleast we tried. The eye shot of Marmaduke is cool, what a name btw lol. Sorry to hear he passed as well. Thanks for sharing and those some really great pix of your beautiful Betta's.
> 
> Spit.Fire that is one gorgeous double tail, was hoping you'd post a shot of him. Seen him in your avatar picture and obviously it's too small to see his real beauty. $5 ???? what a score! Thanks for sharing


ya i know a place where i can get them most of the time for 5$ each now

crowntail
double tail
normal tail

all 5$


----------



## Wisperian

spit.fire said:


> ya i know a place where i can get them most of the time for 5$ each now
> 
> crowntail
> double tail
> normal tail
> 
> all 5$


:O Where?!


----------



## spit.fire

Wisperian said:


> :O Where?!


sorry its a secret (i make money off of it)

but... i could probably get some for you if you'd like depending on stock


----------



## johannapearl

*Bubbles *






This is Bubbles, picked him up today... he makes number 5...
3 males and one female... ANNDD a tank with about 40 11 day old fry 

I'll post pics of the other guys soon. Videos of the spawn, and then fry are up in the "breeding and spawning" thread.

Love my bettas~


----------



## Diztrbd1

Bubbles has some great color....I really like the split-tails.
hope to see more of them on here


----------



## spit.fire

*Bettas*

... meant to send pm but accidentally posted it in this thread, sorry


----------



## roadrunner

I haven't got a chance to sort through my photos, but I will be posting soon.


----------



## BullDog

Bumping the thread and adding a few new pics.

Pixel:

















It's not easy to get pics in an acrylic, bowfront aquarium, but I'm pretty happy with this one of Enigma:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nice pics Bulldog & thanks for bumping this up , I know there's more than 4 Betta's owners on this site...sure hope to see some more members Betta's


----------



## spit.fire

So i found some flaws in my betta tank  my overflow holes are just big enough for my bettas to stick their heads into (my doubletail decided to stick his head in there and got stuck but i got to him before any permanant damage was done to him, he seems to be heeling up fine and only time will tell how much scaring he will show from it  ) so i changed it by putting screens on them and just letting the water flow over the walls, the section with the heater in it is just untill i get a smaller filter, there's a dwarf pufferfish in with the heater and he seems to love it in there


----------



## CCBettas

One of my first and favourite "show" bettas from 2004:








Bred, Photo'd and raised by BCBetta.


----------



## Diztrbd1

CC that is one gorgeous Betta, thanks for sharing

Spit....that tank looks great , plan on doing something like that myself. Sorry to hear about your split tail, they are definitely curious fish, hope he is recovering ok


----------



## BullDog

Love that setup Spit! I really like the betta with the orange/red tail 

That one is way cool CC, I can see why he's a favourite! His colours are really unlike anything else I've seen!


----------



## spit.fire

newest addition


----------



## roadrunner

Awesome photos everybody! I haven't forgotten about this thread. I finally found my photos of my first betta fish yesterday. I did not have digital camera then, so I have to scan it first. I will be posting some of the pictures soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## jordonsmum

*Wow I love this thread!! Thanks for starting it!!*

















































This is CASPER.. he was my all time FAV!!


----------



## jordonsmum

*Part II*

Daddy with babes


----------



## jordonsmum

*Part III*


----------



## Atom

Lumos the tailbiter. He looks nothing like this now.









Riel, passed away recently.









Nimbus, the morpher.









Sydney, the golden boy. Now a tailbiter too.









Fawkes, the big boy.









Ponyo, deceased.









Drizzle, deceased. My first fish after a long hiatus.









Locke, younger picture of him before his tail grew in and then became a tailbiter.


----------



## jordonsmum

LOVE the whites and yellows.. my fav!! Spectacular!


----------



## Atom

jordonsmum said:


> LOVE the whites and yellows.. my fav!! Spectacular!


Me too. Though I do like oranges as well.


----------



## corad96

are gourami's compatible with betta's, i know they are among the same line but i was just wondering,please reply.


----------



## spit.fire

corad96 said:


> are gourami's compatible with betta's, i know they are among the same line but i was just wondering


depends on the species of gourami, some are quite territorial while others would do fine with a betta, stay away from kissing gouramis tho


----------



## roadrunner

WOW! Nice shots! Now I have to get to mine too. 
Just wondering, why would bettas start biting their tails? I have couple of those now too. Are they bored?


----------



## Diztrbd1

Beautiful Betta's! Great pix everyone! Thanks for sharing !

*Atom,* I really like Locke's color, would love to see a recent pic of him.

*jordonsmum*:Nice collection... I'll bet the last one in part II looks really cool when he flares, very nice colors

*Roadrunner*: I have never seen any of my Betta's biting their tail, but maybe they do it for the same reasons dogs chase their tails lol

Here's a oddball shot of my split tail....sorry not the best quality
the blue lips kills me lol


----------



## Atom

roadrunner said:


> WOW! Nice shots! Now I have to get to mine too.
> Just wondering, why would bettas start biting their tails? I have couple of those now too. Are they bored?


My theory based on my personal experiences with Bettas is that I believe they really don't like having the extra heavy finnage dragging behind them. None of my crowntails are tailbiters and so far only my halfmoons have done this, but only after a certain point. They start to bite when their tails have reached a certain spread and length. I think it may partially be stressed related so they give themselves "fincuts" to reduce drag. This of course is based off my own bettas and observations.



Diztrbd1 said:


> *Atom,* I really like Locke's color, would love to see a recent pic of him.




I will see if I can get a recent photo of him. He is the same colour, but with tattered fins.


----------



## roadrunner

hello everybody, time to revive this post! Finally I found some time to go through some of my photos. I know I'm missing some, but here are ones I found so far.
My very first betta that started all!








these are boys from era when I did not give them any names yet

yellow was my oldest, not exactly sure but I think he was 5+ years old


----------



## roadrunner

and these are boys I gave names to (and now miss more )
Snowflake (died from SBD, I did everything I could to save him, he was my true baby)








Piggy Nose (my husband picked and named him)








Sebastian








Peacock (my husband 2nd pick, died suddenly not sure why)








Hector








Elbram (marble backwards)








Bluie Louie









and here are my current boys 
Andy








Mr. Jumpy (he jumped on the counter once when I was changing his water)








Spot








Skitty (he was very skittish for a long time)


----------



## CRS Fan

Here is my only betta named 'Dragon'. In his new digs (sourced from Grete_J last night). No more jumbo cookie jar for him !



















Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1

Stuart...I bet Dragon loves the new diggs. Is that the same one that was in the cookie jar way back when I got the plants from you?

Roadrunner...bout time lol ....very nice collection


----------



## Guest

wow, people here have some really nice looking bettas :O) here are mine :O)








- my new platinum crowntail named snowflake








- my white half moon named snowball





 - red crowntail named sebastian





 - blue, orange and white half moon named joey (to CRS fan, back left corner are plants from your tank, in fact i have plants from your tanks in every tank i have :O)


----------



## roadrunner

hey hoolagal, you have two names like mine previous bettas had (snowflake and sebastian) cute!

Diztrbd1, I know, it took a while, but hey I did it!


----------



## Diztrbd1

in the process of bumping this up to hopefully get some more Betta's on here, figured I'd throw a couple new shot's of mine

really hard to get a shot of either of these full flared, one day if I'm lucky


----------



## spit.fire

ill get some pics of the red one flaired out soon


----------



## DeeB

*Zoom*

Here's my current betta. I call him Zoom because he likes to speed. Unfortunately his tail was suffering from fin rot when I got him and his tail has never really healed.


----------



## Keri

(Most ppl have seen this guy already but I *really* like him)










and this is the betta I had before him, I bought him quite some time ago but he was only with me for less than a year. He had an eye infection when I bought him and it kept recurring, even with treatment and then one day he was just gone, I never found the body in the 55g "jungle" he lived in. Too bad, he didn't phorograph well but was a beautiful fish.


----------



## spit.fire

has anyone ever seen giant bettas? got some in at fishword today and well... they're giants compared to the normal ones


----------



## Keri

Atom said:


> Drizzle, deceased. My first fish after a long hiatus.


*wow* BEAUTIFUL! (Great shot too!)I really love this fish, I'm sorry he is no longer with you.


----------



## roadrunner

How much bigger are the giant bettas? My oldest one (yellow) was a lot bigger than others and I haven't had one that big since. I was wondering if he would be considered giant betta too.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Giant Betta's get up to 4-1/2" .... IPU had some last year , they are pretty cool.


----------



## CCBettas

Y'all have some nice bettas. Gotta start breeding them! 

Here's a vid I made of some Christmas holiday babies:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Cool vid CC....someday I'm gonna have to try my luck breeding them, just don't have the room right now.


----------



## Scherb

Hello all. just got my first Betta the other day, in a bowl. didn't like the bowl so i got a 1 gallon planet aquarium. much better. i really like my Betta and will probably get more in time. any tips on keeping these guys is welcome


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nice looking Betta, looks like the first one I had. Good decision to get it out of the bowl and into something a bit bigger. Not sure if the tank you have him in has a filter and heater, but they do best in 75-82 degree water, I keep mine at 78. If you don't have a heater, I'd recommend getting one if the temp is below that. A 1 gal tank probably don't need a filter, just make sure to change the water every 1-2 weeks. They also love to explore, I have a piece of driftwood and a cave in each oh my Betta's tanks, they love it. They like plants too, even if they are the silk ones, mine are always hanging out in the plants if they are not swimming around. Also , not sure what you feed him , I presume you use the Betta pellets. They love blood worms live,freeze dried & frozen. Never hurts to vary the diet a bit.
They do pretty well in community tanks as well, in case you ever want to put him in one of your bigger tanks.


----------



## Scherb

cool i was wondering about water changes. and no heater but in a worm room that never gets cold. and there is a ug filter with the 1g but im not quite sure if it works right, i never had a ug filter before, so do you know if the air is supposed to come out from under the base ? cause mine came with an air-stone but no way to attach it and the stem in the down-tube stops about 3/4 of the way down so the air never gets underneath and just pumps out big bubbles so i haven't used it. i got it from value village for 8 bucks hinged lid / light, air pump, and ug thanks for the help oh and can u keep betta in a pair or group or just single ? oh and you have very nice Betta's what kind are they ? and i like the rams very cool


----------



## roadrunner

My betta Mr. Jumpy passed away. He was probably 4 years old. I'm not sure how exactly, because I don't know how old he was when I got him. He had great life. Always happy fish, slowing down little bit at the end and died fast (hopefully without much suffering). 

I almost bought another betta from petsmart over the border. They had really nice healthy dragons, HM & CT and very reasonable prices (HM only $6.99!). Not sure why Petsmart here isn't the same.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Sorry to hear about Mr. Jumpy, recently lost Zakk my favorite Betta also. Hated seeing his tank empty and managed to find a beautiful replacement. Picked this beauty up at IPU in Richmond last weekend. Couldn't believe my eyes when I seen him there, sure made my decision easy on which one to get. He is a Black Orchid HM. Turns out Zakk was a Black Devil, which is a variant of the Black Orchid except he had a red splash. It's literally impossible to get a pic of him in full flare, especially since every time I get up close with the camera he's got his nose right there lol He's very curious, hopefully one day I can get him in full flare but after about 500 shots this is the best I can do for now.


----------



## jiayaw

*My turn =D*

Got this from IPU on Canada Day... Named it Shadow Boxer =D
Pics of him before I got the tank planted
















View of tank after it's planted (before adding some moss balls)
















Final look of tank after adding moss balls (and my java mosses are starting to have new growths already hehe)








more pics of shadow boxer in planted tank (hes loving the moss balls =D)
































Playing around moss balls








coming out of the cave made of moss balls 








hope that was not too many pics


----------



## roadrunner

i know what you mean when you say "he had his nose right there" , but you managed to take amazing pics. He is gorgeous! Oh and there is no such thing as too many pictures of betta  
I hope you will enjoy him for a very long time. I haven't got new betta yet. I'll be going on holidays soon. Right now I have 3, so that's plenty for my father in law to look after

jiayaw - your betta is gorgeous too! love the colour combination


----------



## monkE

My beautiful red crown-tail enjoying his new home in my community tank


----------



## Sanka101

wow some stunning bettas! really need to get some pictures of my gang up, Ive had 13 bettas in my life and 10 of them are still swimming around in their tanks at this moment =]


----------



## roadrunner

Hey sanka101, we would love to see your bettas! I had 13 bettas at the same time. Right now I have only 3, but when I get back from holidays, I'm pretty sure I'll get more again )


----------



## Diztrbd1

Mike, very nice Betta and pix!

Jiayaw....great shots, beautiful Betta!

Sanka, we would love to see some pix

Since IPU has their Betta Mania going on , I thought I'd bump this up so we can see some of the gorgeous Betta's being purchased. 
Looking forward to seeing some more Betta pix added here, no matter where you got them & thanks for all the great pix thus far


----------



## InfraredDream

I got a beautiful half moon boy yesterday from IPU. He is gorgeous, no name yet, my son just suggested Crab. Why? Because he is a Cool Rocking Awesome Betta of course  
He is still very shy, mostly lying at the bottom or hiding in the plants at the top. Hope he'll feel better soon.


----------



## Diztrbd1

CRAB ...cute name lol I'm sure he'll be fine in a day or 2 probably just worn out from all the recent travel. Make sure to get a pic up for us


----------



## Diztrbd1

Can't ever seem to get a shot of my newest guy in full flare, but I got close in this vid


----------



## InfraredDream

Just came home to find my new boy's building his first nest  Beautiful! Happy and swimming all around. Made some pictures, the colours are different in each picture   Let me figure out how to post them.


----------



## Diztrbd1

good to hear! Best way to post photo's is upload the pic to photobucket.....copy the


----------



## InfraredDream

OK, let's try. Not the best shots, but I was so happy to see him settled and building a nest 

No flash to see the basic colour, as the blue comes as a second "coat":










And some with flash to see the other colours:




























Have to name him tonight


----------



## Diztrbd1

Gorgeous Betta & nice pix. He almost looks like a Super Delta in the first pic. Pictures never seem to do them justice. I find different colors in mine with lighting changes too.


----------



## InfraredDream

Yeah, these are probably one of the most difficult to capture well on camera.
The sun is shining on the part of the tank right now and he is gorgeous! But I guess I will need to move him as I see there are a couple of hours of evening sunlight.


----------



## Ebonbolt

U guys make me want to bring out my old betta tank again... =P


----------



## InfraredDream

Just do it


----------



## monkE

Just wanted to revive this thread a little bit... love seeing everyones bettas!

Here's Lucifer


----------



## brett192

Heres a couple pics of my old 10g and betta before he passed away and I tore the tank down


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great shot Mike & thanks for reviving the thread. I haven't gotten a new Betta since my favorite one in post 70 passed away. But maybe soon I'll have another

Nice looking Betta Brett! I really like the set-up you have for him as well.


----------



## monkE

Thanks John, thought you'd like that  

I'm surprised you haven't gotten a new one yet!


----------



## aimnhigh

*My First Betta, I think he is very cute, lol*

Hmmnot sure about how to do add photo's hope this works ??

http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww246/aimnhigh/DSC00083.jpg
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww246/aimnhigh/DSC00087.jpg


----------



## monkE

Looks Good! here you go! there's an IMG link on each photo and you just have to copy and paste that link to show the pics


----------



## Diztrbd1

Aimin', best thing to do is upload the to Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket or imgur: the simple image sharer, then copy the code provided and paste the [IMG] code to your post & it will show up right on your post. Beautiful Betta also.

Mike....in due time buddy, got the Fire Eel to play with for now :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Any new Betta's out there? :bigsmile:


----------



## Atom

I've got a newbie. A short finned white platinum plakat that was labelled as a female, but I'm almost 100% positive she is a he. Unless someone can confirm the gender for me? I'm basing my conclusion that he is a male because he was displaying/flaring to the other females in the tank and his anal fin is more triangular and the other fins are generally longer in comparison to his sisters.

His name is Emrys.










Sorry for the bad photo. He likes to zoom around and it's hard to get him to stay still. Super active.


----------



## InfraredDream

Pretty!! Great you addition. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Atom

Thanks! I'm still trying to get a decent shot of him that isn't blurry. Bugger is too fast and active.

Anymore bettas to share? I love seeing how different they all are. My favorite fish.


----------



## shelby67

Ok well I have totally caught the betta bug! It first started with the half mooen I picked up from Rick, then I was in a LFS and found this pretty twin tail, at such a good price I couldn't just let him sit there, and now last night while at pj's I found this pretty crown tail. 
The twin tail and crown tail are in a vase for now, I am getting a 3 gallon for the twin and once the shrimps are out of the 10 gallon I'm gonna put the crown tail into it and make a small community. The half moon I got from Rick I put into the community tank. When I got him he had a split in his tail. And when I put him in the community tank, the female colbalt blue balllon ram had a nibble but since then has left him alone. Betta's tails grow back like any other fish right?


----------



## Atom

Yes they grow back quite quickly actually. 

Looks like you have multiple Betta syndrome. I love the twin tail.


----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## spit.fire




----------



## DeeB

*Yellow Crowntail*


----------



## monkE

wow beauty crowntail Dee


----------



## DeeB

Thanks, monkE. Got him at IPU Richmond when they had their really nice betta shipment a few weeks ago. Just couldn't resist.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Those are some nice Betta's guys & gals!

Sad day today......so I turned on the lights to find Billy had passed over night. Kinda had a feeling his time was close. He has not been himself since Zakk (post #6) passed. Their tanks were side by side and they were always flaring and running back and forth together along the glass. It seemed as though they were playing, personally I think it was very healthy for them. After Zakk passed. I had got a a beautiful hard to find Black Orchid HM (post #61), who unfortunately died from what I believe was a tumor of some kind, within a few months. After that I sold the tank, kinda wish I didn't. Since then Billy just hangs out in the back in the top of the plants. He's been eating fine and looked all happy about it so I think he probably passed from age, and maybe a touch of missing his buddies  He was my 1st CT & currently was the oldest. Buried him today in the Burnaby Betta Cometary under my balcony with his buddies. Funny..... these is the only fish that saddens me enough to actually bury....but I'm sure I'm not the only one who does it lol easy fish to get an attachment to

Now I'm down to one. But as luck has it IPU has Bettamania again and are getting some real nice ones in so I hear , so you will probably be seeing pix of one or two new ones soon  Already have one in mind I seen the last time I was there, hope he is still there. Thought I'd share a couple last pix of Billy and bump this up as well

*R.I.P. Billy!*


















pix don't do the little guy justice. He was the hardest one to get a great pic of lol

*R.I.P. Billy!*


----------



## roadrunner

I'm sorry to hear about Billy. He was a beauty. Well all bettas are. I also have a real "soft spot" for them. I've berried few myself in the past. 

I've seen some nice ones at IPU and Roger's last week. I have almost bought on or two, but currently I have no space for more.


----------



## Diztrbd1

thanks RR. Agreed IPU definitely has some beauties right now. Seen atleast 6 I would had loved to have gotten lol really hard to fight the urge, especially when you got Grant pointing out all the good ones lol

So luckily the one I spied prior to Billy's death just happened to still be in there. SO I got him. He is a younger Super Delta tail. Mostly black right now....looking forward to seeing his colors develop as it seems they aren't quite there yet. Have only seen him flare once, very cool. Hope to get better pix when I get him in a bigger tank. But here he is for now.


----------



## Algae Beater

at john's request i TRIED to get a good photo of the betta i grabbed from IPU this past week
no name yet, but he sure is hard to get a good shot of



























that should give you an idea, ill keep trying for a better one


----------



## Diztrbd1

Wish I wouldn't have requested it now lol fine reminder why I need to get to Richmond more often. Great find Kevin! The Black Orchids are hard to find and harder to get good pix of too lol Very nice though thanks for getting a few pix up


----------



## Atom

I find its really hard getting a decent shot of my bettas. They are so nosy and always swim up to the camera and never stay still. Inquisitive little creatures! I have yet to get a shot I like of my 2 new ones.


----------



## vicdiscus

I would like to share with you about breeding betta. I did do that in few years ago. I would love to breed them again. I am looking for few females for crowntail and double tails.

Thanks.


----------



## vicdiscus

I am sorry about some pictures are bad but you can see them.


----------



## InfraredDream

This is so beautiful! Whole tank filled with bettas! Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## bugaboo433

I've had many Bettas, but this was my all time favorite. Could only find a couple of pictures however.


----------



## fish lady

well im new here and here are some of my betta

























































































plus more as well as a 55g sorority


----------



## vicdiscus

InfraredDream said:


> This is so beautiful! Whole tank filled with bettas! Thanks a lot for sharing!


Thank You for the comment about my batta offspring, I was breeding them in 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## roadrunner

One of my bettas past away last weekend. He was nice red half moon with black edge on the tail.


----------



## InfraredDream

I am very sorry to read that, roadrunner. I am sure he was old and had a very good life with you. Hugs!


----------



## arash53

He is Sammy 
Butterfly Halfmoon Doubletail Male Betta


----------



## Diztrbd1

He's a beauty Arash! Any new ones out there?


----------



## spit.fire




----------



## sarcastickitten

Oh myyyy... Arash, where did you get Sammy??? He is a beau!

Here is mine! His name is Sharpshooter Iris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Seriously, one of the most beautiful bettas I've ever seen. Great find Kitten.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Beautiful Betta for sure ...nice colors...must be American lol  The one betta I would love to see a pic of on here, is yours Anthony! 
I never heard of a Marine Betta till I seen Anthony's and wow I want one. For those who have never seen one and in the event Anthony doesn't post a pic of his.....this is what a Marne Betta looks like:


















cool eh?


----------



## macframalama

very cool, now the gears are turning....


----------



## Diztrbd1

you ain't lyin'! Ever since I seen Anthony's , the sw bug has been itching like crazy. Apparently they can be very hard to get to eat. I believe Anthony had that problem with his too. Very cool fish though. Here a lil more info on 'em: 
Marine Betta
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/9/fish

here's a vid of one making a quick snack of something 
marine betta eats live fish.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## macframalama

christ there huge lol


----------



## macframalama

looks more grouper than betta but still cool


----------



## reeferious

couple quick snaps of my bettas


----------



## craig's tanks

*My Betta Macrostoma*









I've had him for 4 years now.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Awesome Betta! One of my favorite ones that I have yet to own.....one day lol


----------



## craig's tanks

I have 2 pairs for sale!! I had 4, just sold 2 last week.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Thought I'd bump this up in case anyone has a new betta they'd like to add


----------



## Fish rookie

o well...this is the 2nd day of our new betta in his new home. very basic stuff.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are a few pictures of my bettas. Enjoy










Here are a few pictures of my Penang Betta's I have 2 females and 1 male in my wife's 90 gallon.


----------



## kacairns

Guess I should post mine as well =)

5 of the 6 that are in my 180g ( 4 females and a male ) feeding on some australian FDBW with spinach






The 6th in the same tank, which is a male as well, he is a super delta, the dominate female decided that he was to pretty when he was first put into the tank so trimmed him completely, and when I say completely she took him right down to the body on every fin he had including his beautiful red pelvic fin. Good news is in 1 month everything has grown back 1/4" of a inch and he has learned to stay away from her!










I plan to add another 2 males at least or possibly another 3 males and a female as well


----------



## Fish rookie

I have posted these on my other thread. It is a 10 gallon, AC 50, some plants, 1 betta, 2 duplicarus, and 5 painted fire shrimps.


----------



## Fish rookie

Plants in my 10 gallon betta are starting to grow in a bit.
He loves to swim in the current and also hide in the wood cave from time to time. He would go in from the big hole in the front and come out through the hole on the side of the wood. I have put a few elodea in the cave so hopefully the elodea will grow out from the cave one day.
Plant growth are slow but no algae and nothing is dying. Weekly 50% water change. A bit of micro dosing every now and then.Nothing specail, just a very simple and low tech tank.
Betta is making lots of bubbles so I guess he is happy?


----------



## monkE

just came across this... figured you'd want to see this guy john!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Been awhile since this thread has seen some action. Im sure there are some new Betta's out there to share ...let see 'em :bigsmile:


----------



## Atom

Draco









Mosaic









Ghost


----------



## InfraredDream

These two are very beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nigerian prince

i hope to be posting some pics here in the next month or so


----------



## Diztrbd1

to bring some life into this post thought I'd post some pix of some cool Bettas. Not mine unfortunately lol Was checking out the Bettafish4u facebook pages photos and wow they have some stunners. Hope to see some new pix from members on here soon


----------



## Diztrbd1

a few of my fav's from them:


----------



## Atom

I started a female sorority tank last week and here they are...


----------



## Diztrbd1

love the layout....very nice Atom! got a full tank shot?


----------



## Atom




----------



## UnderseaGal

Atom - gorgeous looking tank, and love the idea of a sorority! 
Beautiful fishies.


----------



## Reckon

Here's my first betta: Smaug
Bought him at Mr. Pet's.
Not the prettiest but the feistiest of the batch.


----------



## Diztrbd1

getting the urge to get another Betta lol


----------



## UnderseaGal

I'm also getting the betta urge. 
Thinking it would make a great addition to my office...


----------



## Atom

UnderseaGal said:


> Atom - gorgeous looking tank, and love the idea of a sorority!
> Beautiful fishies.


Thank you.


----------



## Atom

Reviving this thread. Hope no one minds.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom

This is what they live in. I have two of these tanks. One I got from April and the other from Pamela.


----------



## corrie

hi everyone i got my verry first betta today i fell in love with this little girl in the pet shop that i when to with my nephews was not going to buy just window shop that did not happen as i seen this one in a small cup & i had to take her home i will be getting & setting up a little 5gal tank for her but for now shes in a large glass jar  i have never seen a betta her color before can any one tell me what kind of betta she might be 
not sure on a name yet for her


----------



## Diztrbd1

no expert but looks to be a White Platinum HM or Platinum White PK HM. HM stands for Half-Moon, but looking closer at the tail I going to say its a split or double tail Betta instead of an HM....nice Betta

Atom, nice fish and great set-ups


----------



## Atom

Thanks!

I say she's a double tail pastel. Looks like she will gain some colour after she settles in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom

My females.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy

Really nice, Atom


----------



## Atom

Nice to see you on here Morainy. It's been a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1

4 years since the last reply. Feel.like im.missing out on alot of cool Bettas! Wheres the pix!!


----------

